# , Any advice appreciated on car Insurance in Spain with NCB with Spanish insurance.



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, Any advice appreciated on car Insurance in Spain with NCB with Spanish insurance CO.
I Have NCB with Spanish car Insurance and going to be returning to UK. My Spanish insurance company have issued me with a certification NCB but in Spanish, even tho I requested in English, I'm assuming they can't do translations. 
I,ve researched Aviva Insurance company who will accept NCB BUTONLY IN English "understandable" I'm wondering if I padronada in ayuntamiento in a Spanish town can I use companies like Liberty insurance or Aviva and register The car at the Spanish address? It Is a UK registered car which I have bought (2nd hand ) to drive back to the UK but will need to get car Insurance prior to leaving. Insurance covers I
I need insurance to allow me to have a premium which lets me use it for driving in a EU COUNTRY all year round. Hope this is thread is understandable. Any doubt pm me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

It will cost you, but you could get the NCD document translated by an official translator. I have this done for Spanish bank documents.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi, Any advice appreciated on car Insurance in Spain with NCB with Spanish insurance CO.
> I Have NCB with Spanish car Insurance and going to be returning to UK. My Spanish insurance company have issued me with a certification NCB but in Spanish, even tho I requested in English, I'm assuming they can't do translations.
> I,ve researched Aviva Insurance company who will accept NCB BUTONLY IN English "understandable" I'm wondering if I_* padronada in ayuntamiento in a Spanish town *_can I use companies like Liberty insurance or Aviva and register The car at the Spanish address? It Is a UK registered car which I have bought (2nd hand ) to drive back to the UK but will need to get car Insurance prior to leaving. Insurance covers I
> I need insurance to allow me to have a premium which lets me use it for driving in a EU COUNTRY all year round. Hope this is thread is understandable. Any doubt pm me. Thanks in advance.


not sure if this applies to you, (though it sounds like it does from your posts) but if you're no longer going to be living in Spain for most of the year you need to take yourself off the padrón before you leave


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Surely I'm allowed to pardon my self at my daughters apartment I don't think it's illegal to have a pardon in Spain but main residence in UK, not 100% sure tho, hence my post.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Surely I'm allowed to pardon my self at my daughters apartment I don't think it's illegal to have a pardon in Spain but main residence in UK, not 100% sure tho, hence my post.


If you are _empadronado,_ you are declaring that that address is your main residence

If it's your main residence you also will be tax resident (since both are linked to you spending more than half the year here) with all that involves, so it probably isn't in your interest to be on the padrón if you don't live here, anyway

For several years the police have been door-knocking in my town, checking if people are on the padrón who should be, registered as resident etc. Those whose paperwork was wrong were given a week or two to get it sorted out 

This might help explain who should be on the padrón ( & by extension who shouldn't) 

PADRÃ“N FAQs – A guide to the â€˜padrÃ³nâ€™ for foreign residents. | JosÃ© Chulvi


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ok I get it now, but if I'm under the Tax allowance I don't need to do a tax declaration do I?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Ok I get it now, but if I'm under the Tax allowance I don't need to do a tax declaration do I?


some tax experts will tell you that you don't need to after your first one

others will tell that it's a good idea to submit a return every year 

some people actually find they get a rebate having paid tax on their income elsewhere, if the allowances are greater here


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> some people actually find they get a rebate having paid tax on their income elsewhere, if the allowances are greater here


I don't think that happens anywhere in the world. We paid higher tax for some time from business interests overseas but couldn't get any rebate because the tax rate was higher. Certainly happens vice versa where they can charge more. Spain is now a high tax country, higher than the UK so if you pay tax on any income in the UK and are a Spanish resident then you could find that there will be an additional bill.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I don't think that happens anywhere in the world. We paid higher tax for some time from business interests overseas but couldn't get any rebate because the tax rate was higher. Certainly happens vice versa where they can charge more. Spain is now a high tax country, higher than the UK so if you pay tax on any income in the UK and are a Spanish resident then you could find that there will be an additional bill.


I have known people in the past whose pension from the UK was taxed at source, & they got a rebate here when they submitted their tax return

though that was a few years ago so allowances will have changed


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it six month in the one year you have to tax register on the padron or if you arrive in the September of 2016 would you officially have to register in the March 2017 or six months into 2017 if you wanted to?


----------

